# Song(s) from your country..



## explodokills (Nov 10, 2017)

Something from Vietnam


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Electra said:


> Wasn't Van Buuren from the Netherlands or Belgium?


All the big names are Dutch. Martin Garrix, van Buren, and such. Tiesto..

The producers are from Belgium.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Do I hear some resemblance here?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jetser said:


> Do I hear some resemblance here?


Dua lipa is from Albania, no?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Electra said:


> Dua lipa is from Albania, no?


Yes, she is. I was just pointing out the similarities between two songs, made world apart from each other.
Of course there's nothing to it, they have nothing to do with each other.
Just funny to see the 90s style make a comeback like this.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Austrian pop music is something else and I love it:





(This is a satirical song about roasting his ex's new boyfriend - "tuansackl" is this bag with the strings that he's wearing)





(This is about a terrible date between two catfish)





(This is both an ode to Vienna and a sick burn of Vienna. The chorus goes "Vienna, Vienna, you alone can be so cocky and grumpy to me. Because you stand above every decent piece of advice. You're arrogance is hard to bear when sober. Still, you're like a real friend and I'm pulling my hat, because you're completely 'out' but you stand by it.")


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Electra said:


> Dua lipa is from Albania, no?


I think Dua Lipa probably draw inspiration from it or maybe they draw inspiration from another song lol 😆


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Electra said:


> I think Dua Lipa probably draw inspiration from it or maybe they draw inspiration from another song lol 😆


No, definitely not that song. Nobody knows that. I was joking.


----------

